

Spirograph: Circles on circles rotating in opposite directions - lowglow
http://www.techendo.co/posts/spirograph-circles-on-circles-rotating-in-opposite-directions

======
bediger4000
Go to the real link and try it out: [http://jsxgraph.uni-
bayreuth.de/wiki/index.php/Circles_on_ci...](http://jsxgraph.uni-
bayreuth.de/wiki/index.php/Circles_on_circles_rotating_in_opposite_directions)

